
The Future of Smart Tools: The World's First Handheld CNC - jaydub
https://shapertools.com/
======
jaydub
This CNC also represents what appears to be the best UI in almost any
machining tool I've seen. Glad to see good design thinking not just get it
done engineering.

------
avidanr
amazing. its finally here! for real. so many teaser videos, and now i can buy
it. its time to start collecting sick pieces of rare wood.

~~~
aura6852
So excited to finally order my hand-held CNC!

------
helm
Looks amazing! Can't wait to try this out

